# Gave my betta a photoshoot



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Wow! Beautiful detail.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks!

I got the idea from a photo series I saw on petapixel. The photos this guy shot are stunning! I couldn't capture any of mine in mid turn like he has.

http://petapixel.com/2013/11/23/macro-photos-capture-stunning-beauty-siamese-fighting-fish/


----------

